# Sticky  Wheres everyone from?! I'll start...



## moniquenicole

I live in Sylmar, CA


----------



## oakwood

Southern England .


----------



## cogburn

North East Texas


----------



## cindy

Western Maryland


----------



## Energyvet

Atlantic Highlands, New Jersey.


----------



## eylan

*eylan*

Hi im from northeast Arkansas


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'm in Central Texas.


----------



## BigECart

Mississippi Gulf Coast

It would be neat if the forum had a world map showing where the members live.


----------



## TinyHouse

Western Missouri

I second the idea of a map


----------



## Energyvet

I'll see what I can do about that. It is a great idea.


----------



## annlouise

Lincoln UK :-D


----------



## redmaples

seacoast New Hampshire


----------



## laxbro

Colorado....


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

I'm* from* Ohio, but after 17 moves I now live in Connecticut


----------



## earlyt89

Southern Alabama


----------



## Energyvet

Sweet Home Alabama! ;-)


----------



## rob

cardiff south wales


----------



## hollyosborn

Mitchell Oregon, but 20 miles north of town in a little community called Twickenham.


----------



## 7chicks

Upper Michigan - way past da bridge connecting da UP to da trolls. Yep, that's what we call em. Trolls and we make em pay a bridge toll fee to come and see us.  Up here were Yoopers. We're actually connected to Wisconsin.


----------



## earlyt89

Don't pick on me EnergyVet. Lol. You know, lynnyrd skynnyrd isn't even from Alabama. They originate from Jacksonville, Florida. Why wouldn't the band "Alabama" write a song like that?


----------



## Energyvet

Couldn't help myself! And we like them regardless of where they are from. And I'm not picking on you. (wink wink nudge nudge.)


----------



## creeperolie

Same as Oakwood, Southern England (around Dorset)


----------



## UncleJoe

BigECart said:


> It would be neat if the forum had a world map showing where the members live.





TinyHouse said:


> I second the idea of a map


Ask and you shall receive. 

Many only gave a general area; Western Md, Southern UK, etc, so if your marker is 200 miles off, that's the reason.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...1.771312,-59.765625&spn=122.488999,226.054688


----------



## Energyvet

I requested this to the powers that be and they are discussing it too. . Nice Uncle Joe! We got a lot of land to cover, gang.


----------



## UncleJoe

I only listed the folks that responded to this thread. It' going to take awhile to go through the entire intro forum and get locations. I'll pick away at it.


----------



## Energyvet

You're a trouper Uncle Joe! I think it's exciting that we are a world coming together over chickens!


----------



## Pinkter

Northeast Texas: Leonard


----------



## micbike

Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## nbates1

Middle Tennessee.


----------



## Sundancers

UncleJoe said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> Many only gave a general area; Western Md, Southern UK, etc, so if your marker is 200 miles off, that's the reason.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...1.771312,-59.765625&spn=122.488999,226.054688


Made it a sticky .....


----------



## UncleJoe

Thanks. Ignore the PM you have at PS.


----------



## rob

great job that, and very intersting to see where everyone is located


----------



## cogburn

Awesome....


----------



## Cobrawave

I'm from New-Brunswick,Canada


----------



## Cobrawave

New -Brunswick,Canada


----------



## edoc79

Littleton, Colorado


----------



## UncleJoe

edoc79 said:


> Littleton, Colorado


No kidding!! My brother has been there about 20 years.


----------



## UncleJoe

Sundancers said:


> Made it a sticky .....


Thanks.

We might need to figure out a way to keep the link from getting buried though. Can you edit the first post and put the link in there. That way everyone will know where to find it? The only reason I remember what page it's on is because I've been to it a couple times to add markers.


----------



## camel934

Western Pennsylvania, south of Penn State University (don't spend time with the PSU jokes...I don't even like football...lol)


----------



## cirrus107

Lodgepole, Nebraska


----------



## edoc79

UncleJoe said:


> No kidding!! My brother has been there about 20 years.


Small world, UncleJoe! Lived here my whole life  Where abouts in Littleton is he? Does he have chickens too?


----------



## Roslyn

Western Pennsylvania

North and East of 'da Burg.


----------



## UncleJoe

edoc79 said:


> Small world, UncleJoe! Lived here my whole life  Where abouts in Littleton is he? Does he have chickens too?


Don't have his address handy but I wasn't thinking when I posted this. He moved to Aurora last year. Chickens? No. But he is considering it.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

Queensland, Australia


----------



## Tony-O

Says below my name, but to get closer to real I'm due east of Jay (4 miles from the Arkansas state line) in north east Oklahoma


----------



## Willy

Born and raised around Texarkana on both sides of the Arkansas/Texas line, but I've called Dyer Tennessee home for the last dozen years or so.


----------



## Mamachickof14

I'm from Owego, New York...just a little hick town!


----------



## Energyvet

I pass through Owego on my way up and down from Ithaca. Heard you have an excellent Renn Faire! Love the map on the building in the center of town. Lol


----------



## Riverdale

Born and raised in Boyne City, MI (right about the bottom of the ring finger nail in your 'handy dandy map of Michigan  )

For the past 6 years, we have lived in (ta-da) Riverdale, just west of Alma Michigan (about smack dab in the middle of the mitten).


----------



## Riverdale

7chicks said:


> Upper Michigan - way past da bridge connecting da UP to da trolls. Yep, that's what we call em. Trolls and we make em pay a bridge toll fee to come and see us.  Up here were Yoopers. We're actually connected to Wisconsin.


I lived in Marquette for a couple years, and still have a bunch of Yooper friends.


----------



## UncleJoe

Tried to embed the map but it didn't work.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Did you get an error message?


----------



## UncleJoe

No. It just showed up as about 20 lines of code.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Canberra, Australia... Hello to all..


----------



## Energyvet

Hello Tigerseyeblue, welcome to the forum. Not sure if I said hi before.


----------



## Energyvet

Ooops. That was tigereyesblue. My bad.


----------



## Raven

I'm in Irwin Pennsylvania , it's in western Pa.


----------



## mellie

Hernando, Mississippi

15 minutes south of Graceland.


----------



## stu-hens

I live near Towcester in northamptonshire,uk


----------



## geminicowgirl

London Ontario Canada


----------



## kiwicsi

Cambridge, New Zealand. Can't figure out how to put that on the map though.


----------



## Energyvet

Uncle joe puts it on the map. He's working behind the scenes. Request a decal with a PM to Keith or Austin.


----------



## younghomesteader

stuart island,










washington state, oops. I'm visiting friends, so the location map is Anacortes, washington


----------



## aussiechicks

I am in Queensland, Australia. Hi all........


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Way up in eagle river Alaska


----------



## DansChickens

Elkton Virginia, the Shenandoah valley of course haha


----------



## bountyhunter69

central illinois right now,moving to missouri in 4 short weeks,bought 5 acres there so i can have chickens and livestock


----------



## amandahalterman

Hello, I'm Amanda, I'm from Lancaster, pa


----------



## Tara80

Western Washington, just outside of Seattle.


----------



## rblood

Turkey Creek Louisiana


----------



## fuzziebutt

I'm Debbie, born in Tucson, Air Force brat, so raised everywhere, finished High School in Abilene (go Aggies!!), and have lived in Winfield, Alabama (Roll Tide!!) for 35 years.


----------



## wolfsnaps

Hello. My name is Tiffany. I live in Western Pa north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## kaufranc

I am from Alton New Hanpshire


----------



## chickaroo

Fresno, CA


----------



## amandahalterman

Bainbridge, pa


----------



## dlfrogman

Rusty from Emmett, Idaho


----------



## luckyridgefarm

Hi! My name is Tina. I am from Union, West Virginia.


----------



## Energyvet

Not sure you every got me Uncle Joe, so energyvet from Atlantic Highlands, NJ.


----------



## susiespark

*Where's everyone from...*

Hi, I'm from a place close to Trim, County Meath, Ireland


----------



## DansChickens

From small town Shenandoah , Virginia


----------



## Wazza

G'day from Mundaring, just outside Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## chickendenny

I live in Missouri, which part you moving to. I live in Lincoln county.. north of Troy Mo..


----------



## cogburn

Emory, Tx.. Between Lake Tawakoni and Lake Fork. In the booger bottoms.


----------



## chickadee86

I'm also from central tx.


----------



## waterwelldude

Houston, Texas


----------



## sweetpeenk

*Spokane, Wa*

Hi, is anyone from the Washington area? I am new to chicken raising and this is my first winter. It is getting cold and I want to make sure my girls don't freeze to death.


----------



## tegaily

Hi, I'm from Kingston, New Brunswick!


----------



## cogburn

chickadee86 said:


> I'm also from central tx.


Good to see some more Texans on here finally !


----------



## cogburn

waterwelldude said:


> Houston, Texas


Good deal !! The more Texans the better...


----------



## robopetz

Hawaii here


----------



## chickenguy313

Live in California 

Sure is a great place to raise chickens 8D


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Hello from Australia....


----------



## chadsara

NewHampshire here


----------



## kg_cg_good

Northwest Ohio


----------



## sallycat19

From England ) 

Am new to keeping chickens so hello )


----------



## muranofarms

Western Pennsylvania!


----------



## fuzziebutt

Y'all are in our prayers with Hurricaine Sandy. We have them here in the South, but in warmer weather. If the power goes out, we can tolerate it. Bless y'alls hearts.


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks Fuzz! You too! Stay safe, warm and well fed! Namaste


----------



## sallycat19

Hope everyone, that includes humans, chickens and other animals stay safe through hurricane sandy, we r thinking of u all xxxx


----------



## diinman

*Illinois*

Hello all!


----------



## aecarlton

Hello all from French Lick, Indiana.


----------



## kara

Avila Indiana here and just now joined this......lol I'm trying to figure it out...I'll get it one of these days!


----------



## lorindaeb

Lynden, Washington. About two hours north of Seattle and five minutes from the border of British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Lissa

Born and raised Texan! Now live in Central, New Jersey!


----------



## rjs55555

Hello from Southwestern PA!


----------



## kitz

UncleJoe said:


> I only listed the folks that responded to this thread. It' going to take awhile to go through the entire intro forum and get locations. I'll pick away at it.


 Dont you mean Peck at it haha


----------



## kitz

Oh im from Keokuk Iowa


----------



## porkchop

Ridgetown, Ontario.


----------



## qcupoultry

Paul, Idaho


----------



## diinman

welcome everyone


----------



## AJones33

I'm from central Arkansas


----------



## lbcoats

*Where am I from?*

I live in Springport Michigan


----------



## Kellence

Near Newcastle UK


----------



## Chickie

Small town in the plains of Colorado


----------



## jphendrix

Waycross Georgia about an hour from St Simons and Jekyll


----------



## jn4

wow thought I had posted here....how did I miss this?...oh well

UpState South Carolina


----------



## amandahalterman

,.,,.,,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,pa


----------



## yesihunt2

Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## dathanas

Hi from Thessaloniki,Greece, South Europe


----------



## Wazza

dathanas said:


> Hi from Thessaloniki,Greece, South Europe


That's different! Yasou!


----------



## LICHICK28

We live on Long Island, New York


----------



## fuzziebutt

11 miles from Brilliant, Alabama!!


----------



## Pinkter

Northeast Texas!


----------



## wolfprincess

Lancaster, PA


----------



## profwirick

wolfprincess said:


> Lancaster, PA


Shepherdstown, West Virginia...outside of town, next door to a dairy farm


----------



## alitabibnejad

Missoula, MT


----------



## ThreeJ

NW Indiana


----------



## profwirick

ThreeJ said:


> NW Indiana


near where?


----------



## yesihunt2

Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## Energyvet

I used to live in Plattsmouth NE for 10 years.


----------



## Marthab53

Jurupa Valley/Riverside CA.


----------



## OliviaE

Central Illinois


----------



## RANDAL

Don't remember submitting to this thread yet. So Northeast of Exira,Iowa is my home.


----------



## farmhand

Central California;
Kingsburg


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Azrizona

...


----------



## tonimceach

Arizona too


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Tucson?

...


----------



## Apyl

Guess I missed this thread .. I'm in West Central Wisconsin.


----------



## DottieB

Central Texas


----------



## tonimceach

North Phoenix


----------



## VIVI

West Texas.

VIVI


----------



## theHomesteadRed

Central Pa, Home to scumbags! (inside Pa joke... If you get it, you understand completely! Lol!)


----------



## expertnewbie

North Carolina


----------



## camel934

I'm from Western PA (Altoona Area) and I've heard Pennsylvanians called a lot of things, but I've never heard of the whole group called scumbags (although I do know a few that earned that label)...lol


----------



## Energyvet

Wow, that's pretty extreme. Even for me. Lol


----------



## Siriuslaminin

Western Washington


----------



## theHomesteadRed

camel934 said:


> I'm from Western PA (Altoona Area) and I've heard Pennsylvanians called a lot of things, but I've never heard of the whole group called scumbags (although I do know a few that earned that label)...lol


The mayor of Harrisburg recently went live on TV and referred to people from my county (Perry) as scumbags. We're all pretty upset about it!!


----------



## chickenlady84

Middle Tennessee...on the KY line.


----------



## camel934

theHomesteadRed said:


> The mayor of Harrisburg recently went live on TV and referred to people from my county (Perry) as scumbags. We're all pretty upset about it!!


I can understand why. What would make him make such an asinine statement?


----------



## AlexTS113

State College, Pennsylvania.


----------



## AlexTS113

theHomesteadRed said:


> Central Pa, Home to scumbags! (inside Pa joke... If you get it, you understand completely! Lol!)


I get it! State college!


----------



## larrycaryl

Brooklyn, MI hear!


----------



## Jeff

Southern Indiana


----------



## melvawicklund

Washington


----------



## wyldflwr

AZ, PHX area


----------



## EdisNiksic

I am from Bosnia, but i live here in Saint Louis, Missouri, USA.


----------



## theHomesteadRed

AlexTS113 said:


> I get it! State college!


Lol!!

Linda Thompson (Harrisburg pa's mayor) has a tendency to put her foot in her mouth!


----------



## Siriuslaminin

Western Washington


----------



## brojrm

Louisiana !!


----------



## TonyQ

Lisbon Falls Maine


----------



## dawn_francis

rblood said:


> Turkey Creek Louisiana


I'm from Baton Rouge LA. My urban flock is almost 3 weeks old. To remind them that they're southern belles I painted their coop pink and names them Scarlet, Melanie, Sue Ellen and Prissy.


----------



## MamaHen

Salt Lake City, UT! (actually a cute suburb tucked onto the city at the base of the mountains called Holladay). There's a few people in my neighborhood with backyard chickens!


----------



## PugMamaof5

Coweta, Oklahoma!!


----------



## chickymama

PugMamaof5 said:


> Coweta, Oklahoma!!


My friend lives in Coweta!!


----------



## craftingmama

Albuquerque,NewMexico


----------



## camel934

dawn_francis said:


> I'm from Baton Rouge LA. My urban flock is almost 3 weeks old. To remind them that they're southern belles I painted their coop pink and names them Scarlet, Melanie, Sue Ellen and Prissy.


That's funny! Good names! I have one Red Sex Link that is really social with me so far (they are only 5 1/2 weeks old) so I call her girlfriend! Lol


----------



## TonyQ

We let our kids each name two, so we have Lucky, Plucky, Marshmallow, Oreo, John Cena and Randy Ortin.


----------



## AuntyM

Western New York. About 70 Miles south of Buffalo.


----------



## CarolynF

Kitsap Peninsula, Washington State


----------



## JC17

SW Michigan, 45 minutes from Detroit.


----------



## aacre

I'm from Grand Junction Colorado. Well, about 12 miles out in a small town.


----------



## PetesMom

from High Ridge, Mo 20 miles west me St. Louis


----------



## chickadee3

Hello! I'm from a little village in England! X


----------



## stano40

Southern Maine


----------



## JC17

chickadee3 said:


> Hello! I'm from a little village in England! X


My mom lived in England for a while. My older brothers and sisters were raised there.


----------



## Chicka-Js

Madison, Tennessee just outside of Nashville


----------



## chickadee3

JC17 said:


> My mom lived in England for a while. My older brothers and sisters were raised there.


Fab! Whereabouts? X


----------



## chickadee3

JC17 said:


> My mom lived in England for a while. My older brothers and sisters were raised there.


Fab! Whereabouts?! X


----------



## piglett

i'm in new hampshire


----------



## birdguy

My family is from Germany


----------



## Dyanne05

Upstate of South Carolina


----------



## ReTIRED

_*possibly*__*....*_Alpha Centauri, Planet 5, ( _near the Coast ...of Sea # rokl,gimdsm4_ ).
but...I'm stuck HERE...for the next 2 or 3 hundred years.
I'm enjoying it, actually *!
*You sure are a _CRAZY _SPECIES *! *( but *FUN !* )


----------



## savysilkie

I live in Canada !!


----------



## buffy56




----------



## chickenmommy

I'm from Tennessee


----------



## briannasellars

Hi I'm from Oklahoma


----------



## Clearcut23

Originally from Forks WA. for the time being stuck in Covington WA


----------



## hennypenny68

I'm from Vancouver island Canada hello everyone


----------



## Loopychicklady

Hi, I'm from Nottingham, England - Robin Hood county!  

Moved to derbyshire, England around 8 months ago.


----------



## buffy56

San Diego, California


----------



## buffy56

JC17 said:


> My mom lived in England for a while. My older brothers and sisters were raised there.


Where in England? I love the small towns


----------



## buffy56

oakwood said:


> Southern England .


Where? I love Cornwall and Devon


----------



## buffy56

PugMamaof5 said:


> Coweta, Oklahoma!!


You have Pugs too?


----------



## cajun1

Idaho ...


----------



## pedro29769

am from co durham england


----------



## Pwright

I'm in Michigan!


----------



## Dyanne05

Oh my adopted mom is from Michigan welcome to our chicken talk


----------



## Sonia

I'm in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Sonia

(this post was an error)


----------



## Sonia

profwirick said:


> Shepherdstown, West Virginia...outside of town, next door to a dairy farm


I love Shepherdstown. I was just there on Mother's Day, roaming around. I live down near Manassas, VA, so it's only about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Sonia

DansChickens said:


> From small town Shenandoah , Virginia


Hi! I'd love to live in your little town! One of my favorite areas to take a drive!


----------



## Dyanne05

Virginia and North Carolina are beautiful state.


----------



## monkey

santa fe TX.


----------



## raudabaugh

Central Pennsylvania!


----------



## scosha

Maryland


----------



## jennifer

Tennessee here


----------



## Chicka-Js

Hey Jennifer I'm from Tennessee too. Where just outside of Nashville. What area are you in ?


----------



## jennifer

Hey chicka js ! We're in friendsville 20 min from Knoxville...


----------



## Chicka-Js

Nice, we white water kayak in Telico plains.


----------



## Chippets

I live near Cheyenne, Wyoming. Really concerned about keeping my chickens warm enough through the winter - and dealing with the Wyoming winds!


----------



## Schwap

Grantfork, Illinois.


----------



## jmw283

Baton Rouge LA


----------



## blkbltbec

Cincinnati, OH


----------



## mikemckenzy

Phoenix Arizona! Originally California.


----------



## lilmikeb

Braceville Oh.


----------



## Elfinworld

We reside in Falmouth, KY. It is the southern most part of northern KY that can still be considered northern KY.

I am a transplant from Cincinnati and hubs is from WV.


----------



## chris

Wilmington NC


----------



## Hermie

I'm from Near Newcastle Australia


----------



## jennifer

Friendsville tn here!


----------



## LittleWings

Houston, Tx


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Georgetown, Texas is where I spent my adolescence, but I've lived all over central Texas.


----------



## chicken_coop99

Western indiana


----------



## Bee

WV western and eastern sides at different times in life. Prefer the eastern side.


----------



## BigSte01

Chedworth, Gloucestershire. South West England.


----------



## debi

Dukinfield Cheshire England


----------



## Pilgrim_Kev

Originally from Plymouth Devon, moved around the world for 32years with The RAF, and have now settled down in Bilbrook on the outskirts of Wolverhampton West Midlands in our lovely cottage with our funny entertaining chickens.


----------



## bradleyj

From wellington somerset england


----------



## powderhogg01

High on the divide. Colorado USA. my flock of 10 various breeds and 1 buff Orpington rooster.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

fuzziebutt said:


> I'm Debbie, born in Tucson, Air Force brat, so raised everywhere, finished High School in Abilene (go Aggies!!), and have lived in Winfield, Alabama (Roll Tide!!) for 35 years.


Hi five! Another person from (but not living in) Tucson!


----------



## fuzziebutt

Backacha!!! I'm now living in the rainforest formerly known as NW Alabama, and love it!!!


----------



## jennifer

Fuzziebutt! My mom lives in tuscombia are you near?


----------



## fuzziebutt

I am about 60 miles sw of Tuscumbia. We started to buy a home in the Shoals area, but we got more land and more peace and quiet here. We are about halfway between Tuscumbia and Tuscaloosa, as the crow flies.


----------



## teachfit

I live in North Carolina!


----------



## jaystyles75

Greenfield NH


----------



## whittville

Hi chicken lovers! I am from Naperville Illinois


----------



## melellison

Hello all, I'm from Sydney australia


----------



## Dyanne05

Anyone else from Upstate South Carolina!!!!


----------



## hillbilly61

Greenwood sc here


----------



## RickaRae

Northern California with my fam and our +/-60 birds.


----------



## Dyanne05

Hello Greenwood SC. I'm just up the road a piece in Possium Kingdom.


----------



## LittleWings

BigECart said:


> Mississippi Gulf Coast
> 
> It would be neat if the forum had a world map showing where the members live.


I started an interactive Chicken Forum Members Map. Feel free 
to add your location and something about your chickens and/or your selves.

Make sure you are logged into your google account and hit the RED EDIT button and add yourself.
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99

ETA This has to be done on a laptop or pc. It can't be done from your phone or tablet, I think.


----------



## nj2wv

i lived my entire 49 years in central middlesex county nj then moved to west virginia .. in between weston and clarksburg .. out of city limits !! never had such a thing where i came from .. i LOVE it !!


----------



## Hook

Western Washington State in the foot hills of Mount Rainier.


----------



## MaransGuy

South Georgia. One of the things that I don't like about living here is the terrible heat and the extremely annoying knats! I plan to move to AL in the future.


----------



## stano40

Hook said:


> Western Washington State in the foot hills of Mount Rainier.


After that blast from mount rainier I didn't think there were any foothills


----------



## Speedy92362

Northeast PA


----------



## InThePoultryPens

County Durham in the uk


----------



## twiggs

Nashville, TN


----------



## markf

North Central Texas


----------



## edmich

West Yorkshire, England


----------



## cherokeeflats

Farmer City, IL


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Watford (London) England


----------



## soratosjc

Urban backyard chicken owner of 4 (so far) hens, here in Southern California in the city suburb of Murrieta, CA!


----------



## rameygamefowl

LittleWings said:


> I started an interactive Chicken Forum Members Map. Feel free
> to add your location and something about your chickens and/or your selves.
> 
> Make sure you are logged into your google account and hit the RED EDIT button and add yourself.
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99
> 
> ETA This has to be done on a laptop or pc. It can't be done from your phone or tablet, I think.


Im Will and im from Greeneville, TN


----------



## n8gnf

Steve from north center all Florida , Lake City


----------



## neonchick

La vernia Texas


----------



## Regina L

From SW Montana, moved to West Point, Utah USA


----------



## Regina L

Uncle Joe, mine is in West Point, UTAH in the US. I tried to go on the map and added my address, but I don't know if it saved me. Thanks, Regina Labrum


----------



## shellielou28

Ashland ky


----------



## Elpollo74

NW Georgia


----------



## bek

Purvis, MS.... Hope to meet some new folks on here!!!


----------



## Shann0

Born in Dallas, Texas grew up in Round Rock, Texas, currently reside in Gainesville, Texas. 

I have been to other states though.


----------



## raiserrusty

Point pleasant wv raised outside charleston wv


----------



## shellielou28

Hey I'm from Ashland Ky !


----------



## raiserrusty

Glad to meet ya


----------



## Jabberwocky

Living in Arkansas about 30 Miles South-east of Jonesboro. Orginslly from a lot of places. Have lived in various places around the U. S. . Here to take care of elderly mother in law.


----------



## Samkingg

Hertfordshire, England UK


----------



## LittleWings

Lots of new folks! Welcome!
This is a link to a google map for Chicken Forum members. Feel free to add your location. 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99


----------



## Jabberwocky

Put myself on the map


----------



## matt_kas

I'm from Audubon,Pa


----------



## cga

Bradford Pa.


----------



## Ciamabue

Cambridgeshire. UK. First day on here


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Samkingg said:


> Hertfordshire, England UK


Me too!!! I'm from Watford! How about you & welcome x


----------



## steve1623

I'm from Mansfield in the uk


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay

PCola FL here!


----------



## minmin1258

Welcome Newbies!!!! West Union, West Virginia, USA here.


----------



## nj2wv

Welcome to chicken forum !! Lost creek West Virginia.


----------



## DrakeDavis

Greetings everyone. I live in Seattle/Tacoma area Washington state.


----------



## MamaHen

Rlabrum said:


> From SW Montana, moved to West Point, Utah USA


Yay! Another Utah gal!


----------



## klouden

Just between Toad Suck and Pickles Gap AR. Wooooo Pig


----------



## Jim

klouden said:


> Just between Toad Suck and Pickles Gap AR. Wooooo Pig


Hey, my sister used to live in Greenbrier ( before they put in the stop light). I know where your two cities you mention are at!


----------



## klouden

They have 4 stop lights now.


----------



## Jim

Wow.........


----------



## jcmfm

Hi
I from manchestet uk


----------



## minmin1258

Wow a lot if peeps from everywhere worldwide!!! 
MERRY CHRISTMAS/ JOYOUS NOEL... Whatever you call the Holiday you celebrate enjoy your Celebration in the best way possible!


----------



## bev

NW England by Liverpool


----------



## CPCMARK

Somerville, Tennessee.



----------



## Jai-TheAnimalArk

Hello everyone - new here!
I'm Jai, I live in the UK!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Jai-TheAnimalArk said:


> Hello everyone - new here! I'm Jai, I live in the UK!


Welcome to ChickenForum Jai!


----------



## Jai-TheAnimalArk

Thankyou very much FuzzBall


----------



## rob

good to see we have a few people from the u.k joining, im from south wales ( cardiff )


----------



## chickadee3

Hello there! I'm from Colchester, Essex in SE England! X


----------



## rob

chickadee3 said:


> Hello there! I'm from Colchester, Essex in SE England! X


my brother lived in colchester for years while he served in the army.


----------



## chickadee3

rob said:


> my brother lived in colchester for years while he served in the army.


Oh wow! That's amazing - small world! There's only a really small garrison community here now. Who was he serving with? X


----------



## leviparker

Durant Oklahoma!


----------



## rena88651

Allyn, Washington. Just got my chickens legalized in my HOA. It was a great christmas present!


----------



## VanKleyPoultry

United States, good 'ol Michigander


----------



## OrganicCOFlock

Colorado Plains


----------



## myothernewname

Southern California. Hi guys, I have my backyard Rhode Island Red chickens, Coturnix Quail and New Zealand White rabbits. I've raised all 3 on and off for 40 years.


----------



## usamachicken

Auckland New Zealand! 

Who else is from there?


----------



## rob

chickadee3 said:


> Oh wow! That's amazing - small world! There's only a really small garrison community here now. Who was he serving with? X


he was in the royal artillery.


----------



## profwirick

myothernewname said:


> Southern California. Hi guys, I have my backyard Rhode Island Red chickens, Coturnix Quail and New Zealand White rabbits. I've raised all 3 on and off for 40 years.


where in Southern Cal?


----------



## myothernewname

Wildomar, I can see Lake Elsinore from my backyard.


----------



## minmin1258

Small world! I was raised in So. Cal!!! Graduated from Vista High. After I married I lived in Oceanside, Santa Ana, Cathedral City, Corona, Norco, Palm Dessert, Yorba Linda and Atascadero at one time or another. Moved to Jefferson City Mo for four years then continued East to my home in WV! While in Corona we used to go horseback riding at Lake Hemitt, and also an occasional swim day/picnic at Lake Elsinore.


----------



## hennchick

Murraysville, West Virginia here.


----------



## minmin1258

Yep small world! Lol


----------



## ianmack

Newcastle, NSW Australia. Near Sydney that is. ; )


----------



## jeanne

New Hampshire, USA


----------



## kaufranc

jeanne said:


> New Hampshire, USA


Where at in NH? I am in Alton.


----------



## jeanne

Sandown NH


----------



## tapper

Probably the only chicken man from Tamworth, England but my neighbour at the bottom of garden has hens I'll get him on ! Happy new year to you all.


----------



## greenhaven

Western Massachusetts. USA


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

tapper said:


> Probably the only chicken man from Tamworth, England but my neighbour at the bottom of garden has hens I'll get him on ! Happy new year to you all.


About 4/5 hours from me probably! I'm near London! 
Welcome & happy new year!


----------



## minmin1258

tapper said:


> Probably the only chicken man from Tamworth, England but my neighbour at the bottom of garden has hens I'll get him on ! Happy new year to you all.


Happy new Year from us across the pond! May Good Lord bless you with good health and happiness this year and always!


----------



## hennchick

They have arrived!


----------



## hennchick

Little miss!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Wow, beautiful birds


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Nassau County, Florida here.
Nassau is north of Jacksonville, bordering Georgia.


----------



## gallotriestino

ianmack said:


> Newcastle, NSW Australia. Near Sydney that is. ; )


One of my grandma grew up in Randwick


----------



## hennchick

They love each other!


----------



## hennchick

Thanks Sarah. They just came today... So much fun already!


----------



## minmin1258

They are absolutely beautiful!!!! What breed are they?


----------



## matt_kas

minmin1258 said:


> They are absolutely beautiful!!!! What breed are they?


Those are the ones i breed that you won!!


----------



## minmin1258

Are you serious??? They are amazing!!!! Is that your new laying hen?


----------



## minmin1258

Oh I guess not...those posts came from someone else! Sorry


----------



## matt_kas

minmin1258 said:


> Oh I guess not...those posts came from someone else! Sorry


haha no i did not get my new one yet.. Soon though once Farmshow is over


----------



## minmin1258

: ) ok Thx


----------



## hennchick

minmin1258 said:


> They are absolutely beautiful!!!! What breed are they?


White blacktailed Japanese bantams... I think I need to get another hen ... They are soo cute! And he is so protective of her!


----------



## poultrylover99

Absolutely beautiful chickens!


----------



## matt_kas

hennchick said:


> White blacktailed Japanese bantams... I think I need to get another hen ... They are soo cute! And he is so protective of her!


I love japanese bantams especially the black tailed whites.... I breed them for show quality and rite now my needing stock at PA state show just got second place for the black tailed whites there!


----------



## hennchick

matt_kas said:


> I love japanese bantams especially the black tailed whites.... I breed them for show quality and rite now my needing stock at PA state show just got second place for the black tailed whites there!


Congratulations ! My daughter will take these to the fair with her australorps. BTW we got for fun, the Aussies we got for an FFA project, eggs and meat. Would like to fine another female BTW in the near future.


----------



## minmin1258

Wow great Matt , happy for you! Your birds ARE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MaransGuy

They are beautiful hennchick!  Do you breed any specific color variety matt-kas?


----------



## matt_kas

I breed the same variety ( black tailed white ) and I'm working on a columbium type


----------



## MaransGuy

That's one of my favorite color varieties!


----------



## hennchick

Where are pictures of Matt's birds??? I don't see any.


----------



## minmin1258

Ask him I'm sure he'll post more.


----------



## hennchick

I tried to send a message, but he doesn't have room for any.


----------



## matt_kas

hennchick said:


> I tried to send a message, but he doesn't have room for any.


im sorry i meant to clean out my inbix a while ago

My black tailed white, mottled, and black


----------



## hennchick

The black is really nice, do you have a shot like that of the BTW's?


----------



## matt_kas

I can take one, i am away at the PA state show but i can get one in the light tomorrow


----------



## hennchick

Great, good luck with the show


----------



## matt_kas

hennchick said:


> Great, good luck with the show


Thanks! The show ended today but im staying at family who lives near the show.


----------



## minmin1258

Matt- Did you place at th show? What birds did you enter? Oh and did you find a hen for sale?


----------



## matt_kas

I placed with my geese , jersey giant cockerel and my BTW rooster


----------



## matt_kas

I didn't ind a replacement yet


----------



## minmin1258

Wow u must have amazing birds! I'm very anxious to see the bitties. Not trying to rush you, lol. I'm still trying to get my coop and run enlarged for new babies. I have a new coop I just bought so I can put bantams in it. But I'm not happy with the size of the outdoor space on it. I'm going to raise it off ground level and build a 6ft long 3ft wide run for them. Of course they will get outside (foraging) time daily so they won't feel "caged". Brittany has already got a couple of her Guy friends who r going to come help build it. Enjoy your family time!!! It is precious to me... Every minute I spend with my family.


----------



## hennchick

Minmin post some pictures when you get your little ones.


----------



## minmin1258

Don't worry I will!!!


----------



## minmin1258

Have you noticed no one seems to be telling us where they're from? Lol think we hogged the thread. Sorry!!!


----------



## hennchick

Oops.


----------



## MaransGuy

Those are beautiful birds matt-kas! So excited to get mine!


----------



## hennchick

Rachel


----------



## hennchick

This is Sam.


----------



## hennchick

Newlyweds


----------



## minmin1258

Sweet!!! She's pretty, he's really got something to crow about!


----------



## profwirick

wooo! lovely!


----------



## minmin1258

Rachel looks very pretty! How old is she?


----------



## hennchick

About 6 months. Or so.


----------



## minmin1258

She's very pretty!


----------



## Susanr822

Northern California


----------



## chas84

I'm from Centurion in South africa.


----------



## minmin1258

Welcome!!!!


----------



## hennchick

Thanks, I can't wait until it warms up (spring) they were shipped with a green pepper in their box to snack on and their feathers have some yuk on them they could use a bath.


----------



## minmin1258

Wow!!! South Africa...amazing! What breed of chickens do you have?


----------



## minmin1258

hennchick said:


> Thanks, I can't wait until it warms up (spring) they were shipped with a green pepper in their box to snack on and their feathers have some yuk on them they could use a bath.


But they arrived healthy and happy! That's the important part! I can't wait t get my bitties from Mat so excited!


----------



## hennchick

I ordered three cuckoo maran juvenile pullets today from McMurray today, they will be arriving late February. It should add some dark brown to my eggs this summer... . I can't wait until the BTW starts laying


----------



## chas84

minmin1258 said:


> Wow!!! South Africa...amazing! What breed of chickens do you have?


Yip lovely country and perfect climate 

I have 4 x White crested Polish Bantams (Blue roo, black, blue and white hens). I also have 6 x Gold laced Orpingtons (Large fowl) and 3 x Lavender Orpingtons (Large fowl).


----------



## minmin1258

I have purchased 6 White crested LF Polish chicks from a breeder, they won't be here until March I'm so excited!!! Can you post pics of your WC Bantams. I'm curious what they look like.


----------



## hennchick

Rachel's first egg!


----------



## minmin1258

Lol teeny egg!!! Taking for granted Rachel's is the small one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Topmom

Northeast Alabama.....Flat Rock, Alabama to be specific.



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Just got word a few days ago the WC Polish chicks I ordered are going t b shipped the 16th ( THIS MONTH)!!! I'm so excited to see them !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep

Southeast Missouri here. I just downloaded the app. I'm hoping to learn quite a bit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hennchick

minmin1258 said:


> Lol teeny egg!!! Taking for granted Rachel's is the small one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Yes.
Hers is the little one. She's laying about 5-6 a week. Can't wait for her to go broody.


----------



## minmin1258

Careful when she does go broody!!! A very good friend of mine went out t her coop to feed and found her Splash Silkie ( it was broody) dead on her nest. Evidently it was pretty recent because eggs were still warm. She asked me to put the eggs in my incubator n see what happens. We think she was so into being broody she never got up to eat/ drink n do her business. ( there was an extremely large fresh poo in th nest still "oozing" out of her). At any rate I've since bn told that if a Silkie goes broody it is common for them to not leave their nest for days... Be sure to have food n water within her reach in the nest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## slidnh0rse

Central Oklahoma



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## dispatch55

NW Washington

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings

Welcome aboard slidnhOrse and dispatch55


----------



## nickysanford

Alabama

Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rich

*Our US office is in Live Oak, FL *


----------



## rooless

We live in Central Florida just south of Zolfo Springs. Zolfo stands for sulfur which is in our water and it stinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas

dallas

..........


----------



## minmin1258

rooless said:


> We live in Central Florida just south of Zolfo Springs. Zolfo stands for sulfur which is in our water and it stinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Oooooo yuk! We have some people up here who have sulfur water I in their wells, it's horrible! I feel for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apopkacluckers

Apopka, Florida 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rome24kr

Shawnee, OK for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Keegs

Hartland Wisconsin first Wisconsin I've seen ! ! ! Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## rich

Live Oak, FL
A scratch on the face of the earth. LOL


----------



## cpegram

I live in Middle Tennessee


----------



## rich

minmin1258 said:


> Oooooo yuk! We have some people up here who have sulfur water I in their wells, it's horrible! I feel for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


*Aeration will get rid of the smell and a softener controls the staining.*


----------



## minmin1258

I'm on city water but there are a lot of relatives with sulfur or heavy iron water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## zookyla

Santa Fe, TX


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pricey

Bucks in england


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

pricey said:


> Bucks in england
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Welcome! I'm from hertfordshire


----------



## pricey

Thanks, I've just started chicken keeping . 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

pricey said:


> Thanks, I've just started chicken keeping .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I only started last summer. 
How many do you have


----------



## pricey

Started with 3 bantams in a chicken ark in August and now have 24 in two big runs and my two favourites in the ark , what about you 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Be careful, chicken math will get you BIG time! I started last May with 7 chicks I now have 13 laying hens, an adult Roo, a young Silkie pullet and cockerel and a mix breed young pullet n Cockerel, 20 chicks in a brooder, and 22 chicks just hatching today in my incubator. Most of the 42 chicks will b going t new homes. I just want two pullets of each breed in the bator and two of each in the brooder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pricey

Mine are all hens I havnt got a rooster 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pricey

minmin1258 said:


> Be careful, chicken math will get you BIG time! I started last May with 7 chicks I now have 13 laying hens, an adult Roo, a young Silkie pullet and cockerel and a mix breed young pullet n Cockerel, 20 chicks in a brooder, and 22 chicks just hatching today in my incubator. Most of the 42 chicks will b going t new homes. I just want two pullets of each breed in the bator and two of each in the brooder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Wow that's a few in your flock lol

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

I have 6 hens & 4 6 week old chicks/chickens. 
Started with 10 but one died, 3 were cockerels so we hatched some eggs before we had to regime cockerels as we aren't allowed them. 
Wow your numbers went up fast!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Minmin you have loads!!


----------



## pricey

Sarah10Chickens said:


> I have 6 hens & 4 6 week old chicks/chickens.
> Started with 10 but one died, 3 were cockerels so we hatched some eggs before we had to regime cockerels as we aren't allowed them.
> Wow your numbers went up fast!!


Yeah we rehomed most of them and one was a hen and 11 chicks so that nearly doubled my flock

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

Chicken math is awesome. I started with 24 layers and 24 meat birds, ended up with 38 layers and 54 meat birds. Now back down to 6 full grown layers, with 5 chicks in the brooder. There's 60 meat birds ordered and 45 layers roughly (depends on hatch rates), by June I'll be up to my teeth in chicks. That doesn't include my turkeys, ducks and geese. Birds everywhere!


----------



## pricey

Fiere said:


> Chicken math is awesome. I started with 24 layers and 24 meat birds, ended up with 38 layers and 54 meat birds. Now back down to 6 full grown layers, with 5 chicks in the brooder. There's 60 meat birds ordered and 45 layers roughly (depends on hatch rates), by June I'll be up to my teeth in chicks. That doesn't include my turkeys, ducks and geese. Birds everywhere!


Wow I bet they keep you busy

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

It keeps me something


----------



## pricey

How long have you kept birds 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

On and off for about 15 years. My first actual "just mine" flock was last year. I've worked on farms my whole life, but my mother wouldn't let anything come home lol!


----------



## pricey

Lol I never had any birds before just fish and dogs but I'm really enjoying the chickens they are really funny sometimes .


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

I've had everything from alpaca to zebra in my care. Some interesting times spent, for sure!

I used to breed and raise fancy goldfish and cichlids in my college years, then fancy zebra finches. After buying this little hobby farm and moving my horses home I'm expanding on the heritage breed goats and chickens, I raise pigs, ducks/geese and turkeys too. Chickens are by far the most addictive! 

What sort of fish do you have?


----------



## pricey

I have koi /sturgeon /tench /Rudd and goldfish in two big ponds but fancied getting chickens a couple of years ago then finally go around to it last year but they have great characters 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

BIG fish! I was thinking aquariums lol! The sturgeon must be interesting, for sure. I've often wondered if fish could live in my ponds, they're 3-5' deep (depending on the pond) but only underground fed so not much aeration. That's really interesting about the sturgeon, I didn't think you could raise them in ponds, your ponds must be more like small lakes!


----------



## pricey

Yeah the sturgeon are cool they live in a 10ft round pond and 5 ft deep they need lots of oxygen in the water and no blanket weed because the get tangled up And my koi are starting to get tame now it's nice sitting out there in the summertime .


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

Hi ! Central Arkansas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

pricey said:


> Yeah the sturgeon are cool they live in a 10ft round pond and 5 ft deep they need lots of oxygen in the water and no blanket weed because the get tangled up And my koi are starting to get tame now it's nice sitting out there in the summertime .


That would be nice. They are really friendly fish, especially when food is involved!
I barely have enough oxygen in there right now for the plants lol. Would love to add some fish but for now the bullfrogs and their get will suffice. Good enough for the ducks, anyhow!


----------



## wyandottie

I'm really liking all I hear about the chicken nipples. I have the pail. Just wondering where is the best place to get the nipples? My local feed store doesn't carry them.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## wyandottie

I'm from Pennsylvania. At the very top. On the border to upstate NY. Have 26 hens, 1 Roo. Got 23 eggs yest. Not bad considering 18 of my girls are between 1-6 years old! I have 5 gold laced wyandotte pullets . Love that breed. And love my. Buffies, and australorps 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## GypsyFlowers

Hi, I'm in north central Florida. Just south of Live Oak. I have 7 chickens, one rabbit, two spoiled goats and a border collie. The 4 pullets are just 17 weeks old. The three white rocks are over two yrs and laying daily.


----------



## chickenwhisperer11

I'm from North Carolina I have 11 chickens








Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

chickenwhisperer11 said:


> I'm from North Carolina I have 11 chickens
> View attachment 15508
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


They are fine looking birds.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rabbitsandchicken

Va beach va


----------



## pricey

Nice chickens 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

Peoria Ill!!!


~Olivia


----------



## polishsilkie81

Oklahoma!!!!


----------



## BamaChicks

Lamison, Alabama


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## polishsilkie81

Oklahoma


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Devine


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## TnChickenLady

Rogersville, TN


----------



## piglett

wolfeboro, new hampshire


----------



## picosplace77

North East Texas


----------



## Lilliane

East Africa


----------



## kelixander

Newcastle, UK


----------



## Hollandchicks

St. Francisville, La
I am working on the Barred Holland Breed. I also raise Buff Orpingtons and Mille Fleur d'Uccles


----------



## minmin1258

Ok bn a while since I dropped in t say HI!!!! Hello from Doddridge County West Virginia (USofA)


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenfan

Ontario California


----------



## puppidoodle

Colorado, eastern slope


----------



## Shiggens

Fresno, California


----------



## Zakhoyboy

Kurdistan N Iraq


----------



## chickengeorge

Hi
Somerset UK


----------



## bobrut

Just west of Pittsburgh, Pa


----------



## nj2wv

Lost creek West Virginia usa


----------



## Jaime918

Southern Indiana


----------



## Rhandi

I am in East Tennessee


----------



## littlelimabean

South east Louisiana.


----------



## SeriMo

Central Georgia, U.S.A.


----------



## CrazyWVChick

West Union, West Virginia, USA


----------



## nj2wv

Welcome to chicken forum. I'm from lost creek wv (harrison county). There is a lady on here from west union also but I haven't seen her here in a while.


----------



## profwirick

west Virginians signing in? I am in Shepherdstown. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## profwirick

BigECart said:


> Mississippi Gulf Coast
> 
> It would be neat if the forum had a world map showing where the members live.


yes! anyone take that on?

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## profwirick

cindy said:


> Western Maryland


Cindy? where in Western MD? bet you are closer than my fellow West Virginians.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm

Right up the road from the chaos in Ferguson, MO.


----------



## zookeeper

Hello from Angus in Scotland


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Cowchickfarmer

OldBrickHouseFarm said:


> Right up the road from the chaos in Ferguson, MO.


Love your post and if it was a white man then Darren Wilson would have shot him too


----------



## Cowchickfarmer

I'm from ARKANSAS Dixie land


----------



## Cowchickfarmer

profwirick said:


> yes! anyone take that on?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
> Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


Right beside y'all in ARKANSAS


----------



## Cowchickfarmer

I live in ARKANSAS and have a flock of 69


----------



## nj2wv

Welcome to chicken forum!!


----------



## feedthechooks

Adelaide-South Australia


----------



## Jabberwocky

Welcome to the chicken forum


----------



## KoltonJames12

San Jose Pinula , Guatrmemala


----------



## Jabberwocky

eylan said:


> Hi im from northeast Arkansas


**Wave** out here near Jonesboro..


----------



## kychick66

Nancy, KY USA


----------



## feedthechooks

I'm from the beautiful city of Adelaide in Australia


----------



## Maryellen

Northern New Jersey near the PA and NY State border(way up top )


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## jimLE

*deep east texas here..*


----------



## sswanee17

I'm from Omaha,Ne.


----------



## sswanee17

Lucky you feed the chooks! I can only dream about going to Australia.


----------



## robin416

sswanee17 said:


> I'm from Omaha,Ne.


Did you end up with more snow last week?


----------



## brock86ozzy

Brisbane, Australia


----------



## MichaelZ

Northern WI for me. Just had another night in the high 20's last night! Summer is on the way, however. I hope.


----------



## sswanee17

Michael Z I thought our weather was bad! We also have had some cool weather and rainy weather but nothing in the high 20s! I feel For ya!


----------



## rosco47

north LA. born and raised!


----------



## 8hensalaying

Piedmont triad area of NC here

Rosco is it weird that when I read your answer it was to the tune of "the fresh prince of bel-air?"


----------



## chickenmommy

I'm in northeast TN. I'm over the heat and ready for fall lol


----------



## 8hensalaying

chickenmommy said:


> I'm in northeast TN. I'm over the heat and ready for fall lol


you and me both Chickenmommy!


----------



## chickenmommy

I'm excited for pumpkins and mums and fall smelling air freshners. And leaves falling


----------



## zamora

Vancleave, Mississippi and boy am I ready for some fall weather too!


----------



## rosco47

8hensalaying said:


> Rosco is it weird that when I read your answer it was to the tune of "the fresh prince of bel-air?"


more like fresh prince of swamp-air... LA as in Louisiana, not los angelas


----------



## 8hensalaying

rosco47 said:


> more like fresh prince of swamp-air... LA as in Louisiana, not los angelas


I know, the phrase going on in my head "In Louisiana born and raised, in the bayou is where I spent most of my days" lol


----------



## rosco47

8hensalaying said:


> I know, the phrase going on in my head "In Louisiana born and raised, in the bayou is where I spent most of my days" lol


ROFL nice!
that you had me mistaken for a commie


----------



## GreenMTNHollow

Oregon. Born and raised. Live in the Coast Range near Yamhill/Carlton.


----------



## rosco47

any trees up that way???


----------



## GreenMTNHollow

LOL! We are surrounded by thousands of acres of forest. So there are a few.


----------



## pricey

Hi , I'm from bucks in UK


----------



## GreenMTNHollow

Hi pricey! Nice to meet you.


----------



## robin416

pricey, we need to get you away from just this topic.  None of the doors are locked to the other topics so feel free to jump in. The group wouldn't mind hearing about your critters.


----------



## dawg53

Originally from extreme southeast Georgia on the coast, and not too far from the Okefenokee swamp. I moved to Jacksonville, Florida in late 2012 for a new start in life.


----------



## Alaskan

dawg53 said:


> Originally from extreme southeast Georgia on the coast, and not too far from the Okefenokee swamp. I moved to Jacksonville, Florida in late 2012 for a new start in life.


So moving from close to a giant swamp to Florida.....

Less or more:

Poisonous snakes?

Snakes in general?

Ants in your house?

Giant flying cockroaches?


----------



## Alaskan

pricey said:


> Hi , I'm from bucks in UK


I have no idea where Bucks is...... North, south, east, or west? Coast or middle?

HOWDY!


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan said:


> So moving from close to a giant swamp to Florida.....
> 
> Less or more:
> 
> Poisonous snakes?
> 
> Snakes in general?
> 
> Ants in your house?
> 
> Giant flying cockroaches?


I transplanted from New York LI to Florida. Snakes? I've only seen the black ones on my property. I do stomp thru bushes .

We had a nightmare sci fi experience with ants. I'm watching tv one night and happened to look down and see a thick trail of ants all round the inside perimeter of the house. I got the vacuum out and started at one end. When I was done, the trail had already reestablished. Like a nightmare. At the time we weren't using any bug spray because my dog has seizures. So, that was enough to tell the dog "sorry, but the bugs have to go". Ortho Home Defense. They won't cross the line. It happened to be a very wet year and the ants wanted to stay dry. I always check for ants now. It was so eerie.

Flying cockroaches? Yes and so big they smile at you. Again I tried to go spray free. But no. "sorry dog, bugs have to go". Home Defense sprayed once or twice a year around windows doors, the garage, anything I can spray, and we have NO bugs. On occasion we do get one. A dead one. If not dead I have become a super duper squisher and move real fast. But without Home Defense, I would lose my mind. Really.


----------



## Alaskan

Up here it is the rodents..... They blow you away how many you can get in one house.

At least I don't get rats.


----------



## casportpony

Grew up and lived in North Santa Clara County until 2008, now living in South Santa Clara County.


----------



## robin416

casportpony said:


> Grew up and lived in North Santa Clara County until 2008, now living in South Santa Clara County.


Big move there, Cas. 

By the time I answered that initial question it would end up being a book, I've lived in so many states, some more than once that even I'm beginning to lose track.


----------



## casportpony

robin416 said:


> Big move there, Cas.
> 
> By the time I answered that initial question it would end up being a book, I've lived in so many states, some more than once that even I'm beginning to lose track.


What states?


----------



## robin416

You're kidding, right?


----------



## seminole wind

No kidding. What states?


----------



## robin416

Let's see . . .

MI, 3 times
WA State, once
Mass, once
Ky, once
TN, twice
GA once,
VA, once
FL, once
AL, twice
TX, once
OH, once
Ontario Canada, once

I think that's it although I feel like I'm forgetting one or three.


----------



## casportpony

robin416 said:


> Let's see . . .
> 
> MI, 3 times
> WA State, once
> Mass, once
> Ky, once
> TN, twice
> GA once,
> VA, once
> FL, once
> AL, twice
> TX, once
> OH, once
> Ontario Canada, once
> 
> I think that's it although I feel like I'm forgetting one or three.


Which one did you like best?


----------



## seminole wind

Was someone in the military?

I've lived in

LI NY
Minot ND
Bronx NY
LI NY
Incirlik Turkey
Salt Lake City Utah
Incirlik Turkey
Ramstein Germany 
LI NY
Florida

Yes, Dad was USAF


----------



## Alaskan

Wow! You kept doing a rotation through some of the same spots... And that town in Turkey!  my eyes keep trying to read it as "Ink or lick"


----------



## robin416

The Ex many moons ago, that was TX and WA State, the rest? That was me. 

WA State was my favorite and I was bound and determined to go back to live but Mt. St. Helens happened. 

I found where I lived in a state was important too. Being too close to a big city, N. VA. was not my cup of tea. But I found that in TN living too far out from anything didn't work well either.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Was someone in the military?
> 
> I've lived in
> 
> LI NY
> Minot ND
> Bronx NY
> LI NY
> Incirlik Turkey
> Salt Lake City Utah
> Incirlik Turkey
> Ramstein Germany
> LI NY
> Florida
> 
> Yes, Dad was USAF


Turkey twice? Isn't that unusual being posted in the same place twice in a foreign country?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Was someone in the military?
> 
> I've lived in
> 
> LI NY
> Minot ND
> Bronx NY
> LI NY
> Incirlik Turkey
> Salt Lake City Utah
> Incirlik Turkey
> Ramstein Germany
> LI NY
> Florida
> 
> Yes, Dad was USAF


Air Force saying: "Why not Minot?" "Freezin is the reason!" LOL


----------



## CharlieEcho

*Illannoy?*

My family has lived in the same area for a very long time. My grandfather (dad's side)was born in the area in 1875. We lived in California for a short time while I was in the service. Since then it's always been Illinois less than four miles from where we grew up. Thirty two years in our current house. My great grandfather came from Canada with a short stay in Pennsylvania. My other grandfather (mom"s side) has lived in the area since the 1890's coming here from Southern Indiana.

Our kids all live near us, so I don't see us moving anytime soon.

My Paternal grandfather was noted for raising fighting roosters. It's even mentioned in his obituary. One of his roosters was on the cover of Prairie Farmer magazine many, many years ago. My Maternal grandparents sold eggs to the local grocery stores also many, many years ago.


----------



## dawg53

I served 22 years in the Navy, retired in 1992. I've been on everything from tugboats to aircraft carriers. I've been to the Caribbean and Mediterranean, Indian Ocean and western Pacific...Caribbean and Mediterranean many times. I've had shore duty in Charleston, SC and Mayport, Fl. But my home was in southeast Georgia.


----------



## seminole wind

Charlie, your life is so opposite than those around me in Florida. It's very transient here.

Dawg my hubby was in the Navy way back when. Like mid 60's. My SOL was air force and did a stint in Minot as well. He said when it hit 35 degrees, people ran around in shorts.

Robin, my dad sortof had a choice in 1967 to go to Turkey for 2 years with family or go to VietNam. We were there when taxis were pulled by a horse. Then we went to Utah, then , we remembered having so much fun in Turkey that my dad put in to go back. It was great. I was in high school (on base) then. 16 year old girls have a blast where ever they go! And we had fun!


----------



## rooless

My dad was USAF also. The longest we lived in one place was 4 1/2 years and that was Wiesbaden, Germany. I was born in Enid, OK moved to Biloxi, MS, then Omaha, NE; then Minot, ND; Apopka, FL for a year while my dad was in Alaska; we then went to Germany and my dad's last station was Avon Park, FL and I've been in Florida since.


----------



## rooless

dawg53 said:


> Air Force saying: "Why not Minot?" "Freezin is the reason!" LOL


You aren't kidding. My dad stepped out to go to the BX and was gone for an hour. We thought he made there but when he came in we found out he was snow blinded and stumbled around the whole hour trying to find the door. Really scared him.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... You need to string a rope between buildings. It can get Super nasty.


----------



## jn4

Well I can't remember if I posted on this thread or not...been a long time...

I was born in central N. Carolina but grew up at Kure Beach/Pleasure island N.C. . Local ordinances were cracking down on home gardens and livestock....so when I retired 8 years ago we bought a house and 5 acres over in central South Carolina....out in the sticks!! small farming area.....no big cities. 

My intent was to go self-sufficient and off grid. We do raise most of what we eat...well when the weather cooperates. We keep Chickens, Ducks,..goats,...a few turkeys... rabbits and kitty cats for pest control. 
Wife makes natural cleaning products,..homemade soaps,..candles,..she makes blankets and quilts..makes many clothing items.... we dehydrate and can food...also tan out rabbit and deer skins. I do gunsmithing, mechanics and framing...also can roof, repair wells and pump septics....and do Of course Electrical work....as best as I can with the disabilities I now have
Now the getting off the grid thing.......hasn't happened yet....I had a set back in the plans....had to have a knee replaced and both my wrists fused. Its been tough going for sure. But if a person really want to accomplish something.....its only that person who limits him, you can do what you set your mind out to do.
It amazes me when I hear folks talking about how when the economy crashes or whatever the latest doom porn fear talk is ,..how they just gona bug out to the country and live off nature........ yeah right!! It's along learning process .


----------



## robin416

I wish we were neighbors. I could learn a lot from you. Especially that part of working with the physical limitations. Pain is a constant in my life now and depending on what I do it can be in your face kind of pain non stop. And that makes it hard to do some of the things that need doing. And I'll bet you can identify with this, pain makes sleep less than restful.


----------



## seminole wind

Hi Rooless! Another af brat, LOL. We were in Ramstein, but Wiesbaden is a nice little city. We had to fly in and out of Wiesbaden to visit German relatives-space available-remember that?

Alaskan, the rope thing sounds good and I'll bet many people use it.

JN, interesting . I know everything is do the best you can. Sometimes it does take some modern medicine to get by. Even the Amish use hospitals. sometimes their newborns are sick with Listeria from the unpasteurized milk that mom has drank all her life. You certainly do a lot considering your ailments. It's a real dedication, isn't it.


----------



## dawg53

Alaskan said:


> Yep... You need to string a rope between buildings. It can get Super nasty.


I've heard that before...I cant imagine!


----------



## Alaskan

I once almost killed myself... Walking from my car to the house. 

The entire time I was thinking "if I die, I will die of embarrassment" yep... Thats me, total idiot.


----------



## jn4

robin416 said:


> I wish we were neighbors. I could learn a lot from you. Especially that part of working with the physical limitations. Pain is a constant in my life now and depending on what I do it can be in your face kind of pain non stop. And that makes it hard to do some of the things that need doing. And I'll bet you can identify with this, pain makes sleep less than restful.


Robin,..honey I can pray for you...don't know what you believe but I believe. I understand pain....I'm just pushing 60 now and my body is kaput. You see, I worked as a Union Electrician for 28 years,.most was on Nuke Plants. They say it won't hurt you but I beg to differ. 
I take 30 mg,s of Morphine 3 times a day. Thats just to maintain a somewhat normal life without laying in the bed or the couch each day. I have even more joint and organ failures I haven't even mentioned yet,...don;t want to complains to much or have a, a pitty party.

My dear,..I have empathy for all folks these days...ALL. 
There were times in the past when I was young, strong and dayum good-lookin ( haa haa sarcasm) and had no time for other folks problems,.....it was all about just big ole' me.

My creator has humbled me.
I get up everyday and do things 'cause I'm scared if I dont I will not make it to the next sunshine. Thats how real this has become ..
My wife has quit her job because she's scared to leave me alone thinking I'll have a heat stroke or worse... Went last week to the VA ,..back had been hurting for months....they say I have two ruptured discs now....well sheeeeit! The Morphine works too well...!

Don't know what i'm trying to get across here other than this......MY CREATOR has blessed me with some dayum painful infirmities to humble me and help to build and encourage others. I sure hope I do that.

Might be a day or two on occasion where I dont post,....don't assume the worst...fire me an email to check.....I may just be dealing with some sheep dip that day...other than that, Imma goona be here talking junk and hoping to get a smile or pass along some info before I leave.

Oh,..i believe zamora also has recently had hip surgery....y'all give a shout out to her when you can..  us chicken folk gotta stick with each other.


----------



## Alaskan

Great attitude you have there!

I used to have a neighbor.. He had congestive heart failure, and couldn't get out of his bed.

He would laugh about it, said the good Lord took his legs away so that he couldn't keep walking into trouble, and he was eternally grateful, because now he got to spend hours everyday praying and preparing for his repose.


----------



## jn4

Alaskan,... wow,...if I could only aspire to 1/2 of the attitude they had


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, he was a pretty cool guy... Was my neighbor for maybe four years, the entire time bedridden, and I am not sure how many years he was bedridden before that...

I live only a couple of houses away from the church that I attend, and he is buried in the cemetery behind the church.

His name was/is Victor. 

What was so cool, is that the priest videotaped Victor about two weeks before he died, saying all that about how grateful he was that he couldn't walk any more.

We got to play the tape at the shindig that we had after his funeral.

Super touching... I was thinking lately that I need to go look up how old he was when he died... He was "old" but I can no longer remember his age.


----------



## Alaskan

What was so cool was that he was CHEERFUL about it.

I am not yet at the point where I can be cheerful about misfortune.


----------



## perchiegirl

ok.... here goes

Colton CA
Roswell NM
Las Vegas NV
Santee CA
El Cagon CA
Jacumba CA
Santee CA

The last four are in San Diego County which is a VERY big county in Southern California.

All are desert communities.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

dawg53 said:


> I served 22 years in the Navy, retired in 1992. I've been on everything from tugboats to aircraft carriers. I've been to the Caribbean and Mediterranean, Indian Ocean and western Pacific...Caribbean and Mediterranean many times. I've had shore duty in Charleston, SC and Mayport, Fl. But my home was in southeast Georgia.


I dated a guy stationed on the Pigeon once. Then years later I shared an office with a fellow that became a good friend. and found out he was stationed on the Pidgeon...

Both said a wind surfer was faster.... Bwhahahah.

LOL LOVED being in a navy town during my dating years... Sub Guys were Certifiable though.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Sounded like fun. I was on an air force base at 16 when 50% of the base was GI's. I did feel like a princess. It was a blast.


----------



## dawg53

perchiegirl said:


> I dated a guy stationed on the Pigeon once. Then years later I shared an office with a fellow that became a good friend. and found out he was stationed on the Pidgeon...
> 
> Both said a wind surfer was faster.... Bwhahahah.
> 
> LOL LOVED being in a navy town during my dating years... Sub Guys were Certifiable though.
> 
> deb


How ironic. The Pigeon was an ASR, submarine rescue ship with divers that were geared for deep diving. My first ship was an ARS, USS Hoist, a rescue salvage ship. We had divers as well. Both types of the ships were about the same size, same speed (slow.) The good thing about them is that they could pull into smaller foreign ports whereas the larger ships couldnt and had to anchor off shore.
We call submariner's "bubbleheads." They got alot of smarts upstairs, but not a lick of common sense lol.


----------



## perchiegirl

dawg53 said:


> How ironic. The Pigeon was an ASR, submarine rescue ship with divers that were geared for deep diving. My first ship was an ARS, USS Hoist, a rescue salvage ship. We had divers as well. Both types of the ships were about the same size, same speed (slow.) The good thing about them is that they could pull into smaller foreign ports whereas the larger ships couldnt and had to anchor off shore.
> We call submariner's "bubbleheads." They got alot of smarts upstairs, but not a lick of common sense lol.


Paul said it was a catamaran and could straddle a sub and hoist it up through the middle. 








He was a quartermaster? He did quite a few other things that eventually got him thrown in the brig... My guess was dealing. He had one of those flash in the dark smiles that got him out of a bunch of stuff... probably got him into a bunch of stuff as well...

didnt date the sub guy but he was with a pack of guys that we all went places and did things with..... but he drove a motorcycle with a broken shifter cable that he had to Jerk in order to shift.... and when he came to a full stop the headlight would fall out. Oh the girls loved him... he was a good dancer. among other things.

The sub base here is pretty big... So is the R&D shipyard... Always got something under tarps out in the yards at Coronado.

deb


----------



## dawg53

I remember seeing the USS Ortolan at Little Creek Amphib base, sister ship to the Pigeon. Compared to the single hull on the Hoist, Pigeon and Ortolan mustve been smooth sailing in rough seas. Here's a pic of the Hoist. I spent plenty of times painting the sides on that ship lol.


----------



## trinastrinkets

Hello! I am Trina and I am from Olathe, Kansas! 
and YES.....there is... No place like home!


----------



## 8hensalaying

Welcome Trina! Quote from one of my favorite movies  I look forward to getting to know you here!


----------



## seminole wind

Welcome Trina! How are your chickens?


----------



## trinastrinkets

I am new to being a Chicken Mama and have made a few mistakes. I lost my first flock of 10 to a raccoon. It opened my coop at the hinges. Then I got some new ones from a "rescue"(I think I was scammed). They are all doing pretty good but I have had a few just disappear....I have added some and lost some over the last year. Right now I have 11. They all free range.


----------



## 8hensalaying

trinastrinkets said:


> I am new to being a Chicken Mama and have made a few mistakes. I lost my first flock of 10 to a raccoon. It opened my coop at the hinges. Then I got some new ones from a "rescue"(I think I was scammed). They are all doing pretty good but I have had a few just disappear....I have added some and lost some over the last year. Right now I have 11. They all free range.


It is certainly a learning experience. This is our first flock, (got them in September as young pullets) and where we are we have too many predators for me to be able to free range. Hubby built me a wonderfully secure coop and run for our 8 birds. Now we are on the egg wait


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hi and welcome to the forum, Trina! I'm Patsi, nanny, patty, mom just depending on who's calling me. . I'm from SE Okla. At this point, I'm not free ranging my hens. I just lost 6 to coyotes and 4 of them were my best layers . 
Great bunch of people on this forum and very supportive.


----------



## sswanee17

Hi nanny, I'm Sharon and I'm from Omaha,Ne. It's so cold out right now here that I have been keeping my girls inside a lot. They don't seem to mind the cold but I feel better. That's to bad about your chickens. My daughter has two coyotes hanging around her place. They have lost several to predators before and are more on the lookout now.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hey, Sharon, welcome aboard! Well we aren't nearly as cold here as usual. El Nino or La Nina , I don't know why we are having spring for winter. SE Okla is usually much colder for this time of the year. If you have questions, I'm sure someone can help you out here.


----------



## trinastrinkets

Thank you Miss Nanny, I am originally from Oklahoma. I grew up in Oklahoma City and when I married lived in Tulsa until we moved to Kansas. All of my family are still there. What city do you live in?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm a few miles south east of Ardmore. We've been here in our place since 1979. I, however, grew up in the Hill Country of Texas.


----------



## sswanee17

I do have a question. I found 4 eggs under my small chicken coop on the floor. That is the first time that has happened. The place they usually lay is in my larger coop where the egg boxes are. Do u think a chicken would have moved those eggs. I know they can move their chicks. Would they do that with eggs too. Anyone know?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I think (my speculation only) that especially young layers just don't get their timing right, just like a toddler learning to "go potty". Mine have drooped theirs onthe coop floor and out in the run until they finally get it right. They will over a little while.


----------



## Maryellen

My new layers will drop eggs from the roosts before they learn to use the nesting boxes, I place golf balls in each nesting box to show them where to lay and so far since doing that I have only had one egg in the coop in the wrong place.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I had to use ceramic eggs to "train" mine. I occasionally have to put them back in the nests to remind them..


----------



## seminole wind

Hi Sharon and welcome! Yea I've got a few golf balls out there as a reminder. Chickens are weird. There may be 2 nest boxes but they all insist on using one and will "hold it in" until it's their turn. Occassionally they can't hold it in, LOL.


----------



## mamared

Hi everyone! I'm mamared..a new chicken mama! I am in Easter NC...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Welcome mamared! Tell more about you and your chickens...


----------



## zamora

Welcome to all the new people from Berkeley (aka zamora) in South Mississippi! We currently have a mixed flock of 6 hens and one roo. They have a huge covered run and get to free range when we have time to stay out with them. Hawks, coyotes, bobcats etc take a toll on free ranging full time.


----------



## sswanee17

I have chickens do as u were saying but this different. I have had these chickens for quite some time in fact the one I suspect doing this is a year old as I have a couple of days ago. I think she is broody or wanting to be and that she putting those eggs underneath the coop. I occasionally find one egg on the floor in the main chicken coop where all the egg boxes are and it's always a red sex link egg. these are from three or four different chickens and the one sleighing them normally are always in the boxes. I think my Ameraucana Cross with white leghorn is the culprit. This has happened three days in a row and never anything like this before. It's really strange.


----------



## sswanee17

Hi mama red from sswanee


----------



## jn4

Hi mamared....i'm originally from down Wilmington way (49 years) but live over in S.C. now.
Welcome...toss your bags and grab some scratch...


----------



## sswanee17

Hi jn4, I'm Sswanee and I'm from Omaha,ne. Welcome!


----------



## seminole wind

Omaha? Do those air force jets still do those maneuvers where they touch down on the runway and go up again?


----------



## mamared

zamora said:


> Welcome to all the new people from Berkeley (aka zamora) in South Mississippi! We currently have a mixed flock of 6 hens and one roo. They have a huge covered run and get to free range when we have time to stay out with them. Hawks, coyotes, bobcats etc take a toll on free ranging full time.


Hi Zamora I have those same predators in my neck of the woods! Lilly and Lucy are inmy spare rm til they get older and coop is completed!


----------



## mamared

nannypattyrn said:


> Welcome mamared! Tell more about you and your chickens...


Good Morning nannypattyrn..my babies are a rir and a leg horn crossed with an easter egger..named Lilly And Lucy! Currently in a crate in spare rm til I get coop complete. Going to get more so my coop plans changed to make it the size I will eventually want..I am very excited!


----------



## nannypattyrn

It doesn't take long for chicken addiction! !!  My hubby just rolls his eyes and sleeves up when I start talking chicken.


----------



## mamared

Lol....I fly solo so....just myself to fuss with


----------



## chickenmommy

Welcome all new comers!!!!! I'm Camaray from Tennessee. I have 4 Cochins, 6 Easter eggers, two red sex links, two silver laced wyandottes, a week old silky, 4 baby salmon faverolles and 6 baby marans. Also a cat, two bunnies and an Australian shephard. And two kids who I'm pretty sure are part monkey lol


----------



## sswanee17

Seminole, I'm surprised you have heard of those, being in Florida. I think they still have them. I have only gone a couple of times. They are amazing!


----------



## sswanee17

Nanny how many chickens do you have? Sounds like Camaray has quite a few. Welcome Camary! I know what you mean about addicting. I have so many that if the inspector was coming I would have to hide some. I had someone dump a silky rooster at my house actually come in my yard and put it in my run. That was thanksgiving eve. This morning a person on chicken talk gave me 4 real nice birds 2 black sex links, one red and a Welsummer. I was already over my limit and now I'm even more. I need to start doing some weeding out. It is just hard to do.


----------



## nannypattyrn

SS, I only have 12 hens and 1 roo right now. I lost 6 to coyotes about a month ago. I'm hoping one of my hens will be broody for a spring "litter ". If not, I'll be getting some from the local feed store.


----------



## seminole wind

sswanee17 said:


> Seminole, I'm surprised you have heard of those, being in Florida. I think they still have them. I have only gone a couple of times. They are amazing!


My daughter lived off base in a house that was right under their flight path, LOL.


----------



## sswanee17

Oh wow! That had to be fun and noisy for her!


----------



## sswanee17

Nanny, I wish I could send u my blue copper maran. She has been sitting on fake eggs for days and won't give up. Tried to offer up her services but no takers. I am a magnet for Broodie's. My last hatch I had one Broodie






start out and another moved in. My fav egg layer of course. An OE that lays the prettiest dark olive egg. Don't know what I'm going to do with this one! This is my egg basket. Funny but my red sex link that were real pretty brown have lightened up. I did get a real pretty one from my Maran today. Sorry to be so windy


----------



## mamared

Beautiful eggs sswanee


----------



## 8hensalaying

I thought I had already posted here but guess not  My name is Ellen, I am from a small town in central North Carolina. I have lived here all my life. We have a smallish home on an acre that used to be part of our family farm. I have a 9 year old daughter Katie who is the light of my life, a wonderful Hubby, an amazing German Shepherd dog named Kai, and 8 lovely hens who are torturing me by not laying eggs yet lol Welcome to all the newcomers!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hi Ellen, I'm Patsi aka, nanny, patty, mom, nurse rachett,etc. I'm a Texan by birth, an Okie by marriage. 3 grown kid, 8 grands of various ages,12 chickens, 2 lap dogs and one huge outdoor cat.


----------



## seminole wind

sswanee17 said:


> Nanny, I wish I could send u my blue copper maran. She has been sitting on fake eggs for days and won't give up. Tried to offer up her services but no takers. I am a magnet for Broodie's. My last hatch I had one Broodie
> View attachment 19300
> start out and another moved in. My fav egg layer of course. An OE that lays the prettiest dark olive egg. Don't know what I'm going to do with this one! This is my egg basket. Funny but my red sex link that were real pretty brown have lightened up. I did get a real pretty one from my Maran today. Sorry to be so windy


WOW! In the future, when I'm down to 15 chickens, I'm going to replace only to have 5 breeds, 3 each. Not liking 6 pens.

My list so far: 3 BO's, 3 SSusex, 3 Polish or Houdans, silkie numbers don't count, 3 Wyandottes, 3 Barred Rocks. Present list. One roo of unknown breed, possibly will try 5 silkie roos, LOL


----------



## rosco47

chickenmommy said:


> Welcome all new comers!!!!! I'm Camaray from Tennessee. I have 4 Cochins, 6 Easter eggers, two red sex links, two silver laced wyandottes, a week old silky, 4 baby salmon faverolles and 6 baby marans. Also a cat, two bunnies and an Australian shephard. And two kids who I'm pretty sure are part monkey lol


i feel like i missed so much lately...didnt you have 2 lil goats???


----------



## rosco47

welcome new comers! don't pay any attention to anything i post. Robin will tell you why...she keeps me in line


----------



## sswanee17

Hi Rosco, I'm not really new but just wanted to honor Welcome back!


----------



## zee

Hi im zee from england United Kingdom. Near London. 
I moved here from Pakistan. I have one 18months old son. And i have 16 chickens at the moment. 11 of them laying. About 9+ eggs every day. I love them.


----------



## 8hensalaying

nannypattyrn said:


> Hi Ellen, I'm Patsi aka, nanny, patty, mom, nurse rachett,etc. I'm a Texan by birth, an Okie by marriage. 3 grown kid, 8 grands of various ages,12 chickens, 2 lap dogs and one huge outdoor cat.


Hubby is African by birth (Rhodesia, now Zimbabwe) but swears he is a Texan at heart lol I swear if my parents were not here we would be living in TX.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Have y'all ever been to Texas?


----------



## 8hensalaying

Hubby has been a couple of times for business. I spent a couple if weeks in Houston as a child. Beautiful but very hot in July lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

I was born and raised in the Hill Country. It gets hot there but doesn't feel bad because of the very low humidity. In the many years I've lived in Oklahoma, I have developed many allergies to various things due to the moisture and humidity. I didn't have them when I lived in Texas.


----------



## sswanee17

I have been to Mansfield, Tx. It's by Ft. worth which u probably know about Nanny. My sister lives there. It's a 12 hr. Drive. Pecans are one of the things I get when I'm there. 
Hi Zee, Welcome. I have 3 daughters, 4 grandchildren, my oldest 26 and my youngest 3. I also have around 32 chickens. I live in Omaha,Ne. It is so cold here and going to be that way for a long time. Three weeks and I will be in Mexico and this will be the first I've been out of the states. That's it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

SS, I do know approx where Mansfield is. It's about 1 1/2 to 2 hours south of me. I've been to Old Mexico many times. My dad spoke fluent Spanish.


----------



## sswanee17

Nanny, I have two Broodies now. My regular started in yesterday. It figures! Past two weeks I've been getting lots of eggs and now I'm going to be two short. My EE is broody about every 3 months. I wish I could hire her out. The last time she hatched eggs her chicks were half grown before they were cut loose! Lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

I have 2 EEs who started laying in August. Maybe one of them will brood. Im watching my Patridge, I think she may have fowl pox. I'm going to get a picture and post it tomorrow for a consensus of some mire experienced chicken people.


----------



## sswanee17

I am no expert for sure. Ive had chickens for close to two years. I've never heard of fowl pox. I hope you get your broody. I've been lucky. I have two that have been excellent mothers.Some of the chicken people have complained that their Broodie hens sometimes abandon the eggs. Not mine. Post a pic, I will google symptoms of fowl pox. Did you get the picture I sent of my basket?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Which thread did you post it on?


----------



## sswanee17

It was in the message I sent u about wishing I could send my Broodie your way. It may not have gone through. I just went on Google and looked up fowl pox. You'll have to do that. It's pretty interesting and it'll show you what it looks like. I'll try to send you a picture again.


----------



## sswanee17

Let me know if it goes through.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes, I did see that basket! Beautiful eggs! I'm getting zero to 2 eggs from 11 hens right now. They were so traumatized bythe coyote attack, then going into a lot of cloudy, cold, warm, unsettled winter, that I'm just letting them have their rest. I have a solar powered light, but it hasn't charged much because of the clouds.


----------



## mamared

I went a long time ago to Killeen and El Paso...brother in the Army!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Mamared, I have been to both places. I've crossed over the border at El Paso a couple of times at least. We usually crossed over at ciduad Acuna as we were only a couple of hours away. My dad bought his cigs and "spirits" there and my mom bought 100lbs of sugar there a couple times a year. I think we played Killeen in football and maybe basketball.


----------



## sswanee17

I'm late on this message. When I have golf balls in my nest boxes they kick them out. I have so many chicken right now, about have to share the boxes, not that they don't hide them in other places. Haha


----------



## sswanee17

To anyone that gets my crazy messages, I'm used to BYC and
It's different then chicken forum and it's taking me a while to get used to this site. Bare with me. I really enjoy talking to all of you.


----------



## chickenmommy

Those eggs are so beautiful Sswanee. I love the olive colored ones


----------



## seminole wind

Don't worry Sswanee. If you need help let me know. Mine in one coop have 2 nests but will form a waiting line for one. 

Friday I'm on my way to san Antonio texas, actually Helotes to visit my daughter for a week.


----------



## sswanee17

Chicken mommy those are my favorite too and the Marans eggs, the dark brown ones. I had so many colors when that when I got my first white egg from an Ancona I was happy with it.


----------



## sswanee17

Seminolewind, that's great that you get to go and spend a week with your daughter. Nothing more fun than getting to spend time with your kids. They grow up so fast and you don't get to see them as often. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## mamared

daved said:


> I'm on about an acre. It's actually a little less. How much space does a coop and grazing space take up? How long will that area sustain them?


We crossed over into Juarez...mmany yrs ago...fun time!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I've been in Larado, USA and Mexico, cuidad Acunia. It's too dangerous to go now esp. since our borders are open. Drugs and human trafficking are rampant. One doesn't dare take their own vehicle across and risk someone slipping drugs on it to try and smuggle them in to the USA.


----------



## sswanee17

I had a friend that originated from El Paso Juarez. Lost track of her. One of my friends and I are going to Cancun the 1st of Feb. i've never been out of the states. It should be fun. That is left if I get over my fear of flying. Lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

It will be fun , but stay with your party!!! I can't stress enough to not get separated!


----------



## sswanee17

U don't need to worry about that for sure. I watch too many movies and its made me a big scaredy cat! Lol


----------



## mamared

I recently went to Boston to sit on an advisory board for a pharmaceutical company that is researching things for ms patients. Bu sy place compared to my lil country home but it was a nice experience!


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, mamared. Cant' pass up important things. But it sure is nice when you get home again!


----------



## sswanee17

Mamared I have a girlfriend that has m.s. She had had it for probably 35 yrs. she has bounced back-and-forth all that time and sees a real fighter. She doesn't set around and feel sorry for herself. The irony is that they say that that is not passed on or I guess you'd say contagious but her husband was diagnosed with MS probably three years ago. He doesn't take care of himself as well as she does herself. It would be nice if they could find a cure for that. Nice that you're participating in something like that.


----------



## mamared

Hi guys! Started back to school on Monday so I've been busy getting back in the groove from being on break! I started taking classes about 1yr and half ago..best decision I've made in a long time! Seminolewind I couldn't agree more. There's no place like home!! Sswanee I sor ry to hear about your friends diagnosis. MS is a constant battle and it iis very important to take extra good care when you have something like that..its certainly a lifestyle change.


----------



## SummitCnty

Mount Airy, Maryland


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hi SummitCity! I'm from SE Okla, but born and raised in Texas.


----------



## seminole wind

Welcome Summitcnty! I know we'd all like to hear about your flock and stuff.


----------



## mamared

Hi everyone! Been mia on here..school and life gets in the way of socializing at times! How is everyone? My babies are getting so big. Hopefully a break in all this crazy weather is around the corner and I can get my coop done!


----------



## SummitCnty

I got into chickens about 6 months ago. My brother had a coop and 8 chickens that he didn't have time for (3 kids under 13). I lost two of the hens two a hawk because they were free range when we were home with them and then I got rid of two of the roosters that were included in the 8. I'm down to the four hens now and my kids and I are getting ready to hatch our own for the first time. A buddy has RIR so I am going to get his eggs and try my luck with those. I will post up some pictures when I can.


----------



## robin416

Welcome to both of you. I'm pretty hit or miss these days due to some life changes but do check on the forum each morning to make certain all is well.


----------



## seminole wind

Welcome (back) Mia and Summit!


----------



## unbakedPegga

Nashville,TN


----------



## chickenmommy

Hello fellow Tennesseean


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm chicken keeping in S. W. Ohio!


----------



## SunshineAcre

Our worm farm is on beautiful Long Island in the state of NY! We have 8 chickens/chicks and are about to get two goats.


----------



## seminole wind

Where on Long Island? 

Anyone living in Kentucky?


----------



## Pinkter

Leonard, Texas. I've had chickens for about 10 years.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Pinkter said:


> Leonard, Texas. I've had chickens for about 10 years.


Were is Leonard? I grew up in the Texas hill country.


----------



## Nm156

Lived in Houston for 15 years and 1 year in Brownsville.


----------



## Pinkter

Leonard is between Greenville and Bonham.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You're not to far from me. I'm just over into Oklahoma about an hour north of you.


----------



## hughes555

North central Alabama


----------



## robin416

hughes555 said:


> North central Alabama


Around Muscle Shoals?


----------



## moongazer

east Texas


----------



## happy_girl71

South Jersey Salem County


----------



## dawg53

ricepaddydaddy said:


> Nassau County, Florida here.
> Nassau is north of Jacksonville, bordering Georgia.


My stomping grounds.


----------



## chickenqueen

South West Ohio


----------



## robin416

So, is Havasu the only one we have anchoring the West Coast? It certainly seems we have the Eastern and mid West part of the country covered.


----------



## seminole wind

actually, i normally check the board before bedtime, around 2-3 am. which means 12 midnight in the pacific. i like to make sure that all questions have at least one reply. And spam of course. So if someone is up at 8am in the east, it's 5 am in the pacific. That's pretty good coverage.


----------



## robin416

I actually meant members in general. Although I did forget that we have some from overseas too. And then there's Fiere whenever she decides to visit. But she's still technically the East.


----------



## Fiere

Hard to get more east than me without going to Newfoundland


----------



## newton12

New hampshire


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

Southern California


----------



## unbakedPegga

Nashville Tennessee


----------



## robin416

Welcome, unbaked Pegga. You're north of where we moved from in Lewis County TN.


----------



## seminole wind

Welcome! Tell us about your chickens and yourself. Pictures are always welcome.


----------



## seminole wind

Robin, I'm up usually til 4-5 in the morning, and normally check the board before going to be. Sometimes at 2-3.


----------



## Maryellen

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## esnova

Eastern shore of Maryland


----------



## robin416

esnova said:


> Eastern shore of Maryland


Love the Eastern Shore, spent quite a bit of time there when I lived in N. VA.

Yes, folks, I've lived all over the country. But I'm done traveling now and no one can make me.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryland=beautiful, Maryland peninsula (Delmarva) =even more beautiful!


----------



## squirrelhunter

Born and raised right here in Portland,Indiana....in fact I'm living in the house I grew up in again. I bought out my brother and sisters after mom and dad died (dad had signed it over to us after mom died ). They bought it when they got married back in 1950 and never moved.


----------



## seminole wind

squirrelhunter said:


> Born and raised right here in Portland,Indiana....in fact I'm living in the house I grew up in again. I bought out my brother and sisters after mom and dad died (dad had signed it over to us after mom died ). They bought it when they got married back in 1950 and never moved.


I think that's pretty cool. I love older houses.


----------



## squirrelhunter

Yeah I do too. Mom and dad made some changes in the yard after I got married and moved out,but they didn't change the house any .


----------



## robin416

ditto what Karen said. 

We did look for an older home when we moved here. Foundation issues with those we saw was more rehab than we felt we wanted to deal with.


----------



## squirrelhunter

robin416 said:


> ditto what Karen said.
> 
> We did look for an older home when we moved here. Foundation issues with those we saw was more rehab than we felt we wanted to deal with.


The house we had in town was that way,it was falling out all around it,needed completely replaced.


----------



## robin416

How many hundreds of years did it take for us to figure out what it takes to keep a building standing when it comes to the foundation? 

One we looked at had floors that felt like walking on the rolling hills of mid south MI. When we looked up under it found that someone had put in a pier every four feet instead of running new steel beams under the floor joists. They really messed it up.


----------



## squirrelhunter

I've got a floor joist that needs fixed in the kitchen,the stove and dryer are leaning towards each other.


----------



## robin416

I deal with excess humidity in this house because of the slab. Another one of those things that they thought, oops, concrete is porous maybe there should be a moisture barrier.


----------



## iChicken

I haven't posted in a really long time. Driving a school bus after retiring, hubby had a hip replacement last summer, and my small chicken flock has been in ebb and flow. All my original hens passed on, replaced with others which fell prey to hawk & owl. Then after about 6 months with no hens, my niece gave me 3 RI reds. Saw a fox grab one of them, so I am now down to 2 hens. They produce 8 to 10 huge eggs a week, which is perfect for. The 2 of us, but I miss the green eggs, so now am looking to add several Americanas that r 4+ months old so will be laying by summer. I live outside of Bandera, Tx. On family ranch. More later.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hello I chicken, I grew up in the Hill Country , too! I grew up in Rocksprings....


----------



## chickenqueen

Good luck w/ the new flock.What was life like w/o chickens?I fear I'm going to get too old to care for them someday and I can no longer picture myself w/o chickens.They have been a big part of my life for almost 20 years and they are the reason I get out of bed every morning.No,I can't imagine life w/o them.


----------



## seminole wind

Hi! My daughter lives in Helotes. 
I hope you have good luck with protecting your chickens this time.


----------



## HSJ07

moniquenicole said:


> I live in Sylmar, CA


----------



## HSJ07

moniquenicole said:


> I live in Sylmar, CA


I am from a small southern town called Hamet, N.C.


----------



## robin416

Wow, HSJ. This topic hasn't been touched in a really long time. But that's one way to keep things moving along.


----------



## Overmountain1

Sure, why not? Southwestern Va, almost TN, also close to NC!


----------



## robin416

That's kind of the same with me, close to GA and FL.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Northeast Ohio.


----------



## danathome

Scotts Hill-Mid Tennessee; a bit south and a bit west. Formerly of beautiful, but cold Wisconsin.


----------



## courtness38128

Waco, TX


----------



## robin416

Welcome, Waco, TX. It's been over 40 years since I was last there.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Welcome to the forum! Northeast, Ohio.


----------



## courtness38128

robin416 said:


> Welcome, Waco, TX. It's been over 40 years since I was last there.


Thanks!


----------



## courtness38128

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum! Northeast, Ohio.


Thanks!


----------



## robin416

courtness38128 said:


> Thanks!


By the way, you're allowed to jump in anywhere to join the fun or insanity or whatever we're getting up to for the day.

Also, if you have questions about the forum or your birds ask. We love showing off. And if you've got good stuff we can learn even better.


----------



## LightSussexLady

Original Canadian from Vancouver. now living in Southern Germany..I miss the Ocean so much!!


----------



## robin416

Son of a gun, talk about culture shock. Is this permanent or a duty station?


----------



## LightSussexLady

Pretty pemanent now. I've got familly here. If I ever moved back, it would be to live in the out back, and just fish and hunt and grow food...lol


----------



## chickenpersoon

From NC


----------



## Animals45

My hometown is somewhere around Mansfield Texas but I live in Oklahoma now.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Animals45 said:


> My hometown is somewhere around Mansfield Texas but I live in Oklahoma now.


We just drove through Oklahoma here last week! 🙂


----------



## Animals45

ChickenMom24 said:


> We just drove through Oklahoma here last week! 🙂


You did?? What cities?


----------



## ChickenMom24

Animals45 said:


> You did?? What cities?


On the way down we took 54 through Tyrone, Hooker, Guymon, and Goodwel. The way back we took 40 from Texas to Oklahoma City and switched to 35 up towards Wichita KS.


----------



## Animals45

ChickenMom24 said:


> On the way down we took 54 through Tyrone, Hooker, Guymon, and Goodwel. The way back we took 40 from Texas to Oklahoma City and switched to 35 up towards Wichita KS.


I'm above Oklahoma City on the map. Around Tulsa area.


----------



## aprilhelleur

Hi, I'm from New Zealand. From the top of the North Island. ex Auckland, now Kaitaia. 
🐶


----------



## robin416

Obviously I'm in the states. SE Al where it gets very hot and humid during the Summer months.


----------



## HSJ07

aprilhelleur said:


> Hi, I'm from New Zealand. From the top of the North Island. ex Auckland, now Kaitaia.
> 🐶


I am from the sandhills of North Carolina. Summers here are so hot and miserable. The humidity is very bad.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Northeast Ohio


----------

